# corrección circuito calculadora suma y resta y multiplique



## andbrs (Nov 23, 2012)

a raíz de que me cerraron un tema anterior...
decido hacer esta pregunta en mi universidad me dijeron que hiciera una calculadora que sume reste y multiplique NO divida esta es solo con compuertas no se puede con microprocesadores 
arme este circuito en base a uno que encontré aquí mismo Ver el archivo adjunto 16059       en este enlace y dice que solo suma y resta al armarlo lo intente hacer con un 7 segmentos pero la verdad no pude hacer esto si alguien pudiera corregirlo seria de gran ayuda para que el resultado se muestre con dos 7 segmentos
GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Le hubieras dado una arregladita al que adjuntaste.

El esquema del circuito que está comprimido en el .ZIP que adjuntaste no solo tiene compuertas sino también IC’s que no solo  son compuertas.
Aun así te sirve ??.

Si te sirve pues adelante ya tienes el sumador y el restador.
Solo que este es un sumador restador de números binarios natural no es decimal.
Así que si el resultado de las operaciones las quieres en decimal requerirás de un decodificador de binario natural a BCD.

Ese circuito de binario natural a BCD lo puedes encontrar por acá en el mensaje #2 en la primer imagen.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/equivalentes-circuitos-40110-74c925-87774/#post738214
solo que aquel circuito está desarrollado con circuitos de la familia CMOS y tu sumador restador con TTL así que cambias uno o el otro a que sean de la misma familia.

Ya solo te falta el multiplicador y una circuiteria para seleccionar que tu proyecto sume, reste o multiplique.
Busca por aquí el multiplicador ya hay varios.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 23, 2012)

primero muchas gracias por responder a mi preguntas
tengo un par de preguntas que si puede responderlas te agradecería mucho que las respondiera estuve buscando un poco y según lo que te entendí mi circuito esta en una familia lógica diferente al circuito que tu hiciste por lo tanto supongo que no son compatibles, mi pregunta es  tengo que buscar el equivalente de por ejemplo el ADC0804 que este en cmos a la familia ttl
y si asi esto de alguna forma aparece en datasheet o en otra parte 
de nuevo muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola andres1594

No y Si, que raro que te responda esto.

El ADC0804 es un *convertidor análogo a digital*. Para nada te sirve. Hay que borrarlo del circuito sin que se borren los líneas de conexión. A esas líneas que quedan es a donde se conecta la salida del sumador restador y en su tiempo a las salidas del multiplicador.

Entonces lo que queda del circuito al quitar el ADC0804 es el *convertidor de binario natural a BCD* y además ya trae los decodificadores de BCD a 7 segmentos y Los Display’s. Pero todo eso que queda está hecho con circuitos de la familia CMOS.
Tu sumador restador está hecho con circuitos de la familia TTL.
Es más fácil cambiar lo de tu sumador de TTL a CMOS.

En tu sumador solo tienes: 
El 74LS86 4 compuertas XOR.
El 7483 Sumador.
Esos son de la familia TTL

Los puedes reemplazar por estos:
El 4030 4 compuertas XOR.
El 4008 Sumador.
Esos son de la familia CMOS.

Sin embargo en la actualidad ya hay circuitos de esas familias que son compatibles.
Primero ve que hay o que consigues en tu localidad. Pues te recomiendo unos y luego no los puedes conseguir en tu localidad. Así que solo vamos a estar dando vueltas al asunto.
Ve todos los que se requieren, inclusive para el multiplicador, y ve si los hay en tu localidad.
O pregunta por el nombre del IC en particular. Por ejemplo:
“Tiene compuertas OR exclusivas de la familia CMOS” o TTL???

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 23, 2012)

hola.. mrcarlos de nuevo muchas gracias por responder la verdad como mi ciudad es mas bien pequeña no hay casi cosas de la familia cmos pero si hay de la ttl pues la verdad creo que me toca cambiar las cosas a ttl así que seria de gran ayuda si me pudiera explicar como encontrar el equivalente cmos en ttl o lo mas parecido por ejemplo estuve buscando un buen rato pero no me aparece el equivalente de cmos en ttl
por ejemplo el 4033 podria ser remplazado por 7447 pero la verdad la del 4063 y 4040 no lo encontre 
ademas varia tambien la familia en las compuertas como la 4081 es la misma 7486


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Ya encontraste el multiplicador ?? . . . o ya lo hiciste.

Entonces vas a cambiar todos los IC’s a la familia TTL.
Deberás investigar en tu localidad si hay cuales hay de los que se necesitan.
Contadores binarios de 4 BIT’s o más
Contadores en décadas de 4 BIT’s o más.
Decodificadores BCD a 7 Segmentos De Preferencia con entrada Strobe.
Comparadores de magnitud de 4 BIT’s.
Sumadores completos.
Compuertas AND, NAND, OR, NOR, OR y NOR exclusivas, Inversores.

Si tienen listas de materiales de lo que tienen en Stock(Almacen) que te den una copia.

Ahora Bien: el 7447 podría remplazar al 4033 solo en la parte del decodificador. Nota que el 4033 ya trae un contador más el decodificador. Así que con el 7447 nos faltaría el contador de décadas.

El 4063 es un comparador de magnitud, compara el valor de las A’s con el de las B’s y “dice” si A>B ó A=B ó A<B.
El 4040 es un contador binario de 12 BIT’s en tu caso no se requieren tantos BIT’s.

Con el sumador restador no hay problema pues todos son de la familia TTL.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 23, 2012)

pues la verdad es que estuve trabajando un poco en la multiplicacion y encontré este circuito
http://franciscoalavez.wordpress.com/2008/03/13/diseno-de-un-multiplicador-de-2-x-2-bits/ 
(la imagen esta un poco mas abajo) al momento de implementarlo me aparece un error que  
"power rails are interconnected in net gnd" le he cambiado todas las tierras y mas pero no lo encuentro seria posible un consejo que es lo que pasa en ese error 

gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola andres1594

¡ ¿ ! Así como se ve tu circuito no está en el enlace que adjuntaste. No podrías haberlo hecho igual ??
Analiza las imágenes en orden. Desde la AAAA hasta la EEEE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 24, 2012)

hola encontré y arme un multiplicador pero este lo hace en binario mi pregunta es si alguna forma de que este resultado en binario pase a bcd o de una vez a decimal.
y con respecto a la suma y a la resta estuve mirando un poco el circuito pero al momento de realizar la operación no me da un resultado coherente me podrías aclarar esto primero creo aunque no estoy seguro los resultados se dan en bcd  y a la hora de los switches cual es el orden digamos para sacar el 4 o 5 te agradesco mucho las respuetas
de antemano gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## andbrs (Nov 24, 2012)

encontré la secuencia para encontrar los numeros del 0 al 9 pero a un asi no me aparece los numeros creo que el resultado se da en bcd pero después del 9 como es logico no da resultados lógicos alguien sabría como hacer para que de el resultado el archivo esta arriba de este comentario es el del sumador restador llamado multi 1 y el otro es el de la multiplicacion que da resultados en bianario por si alguien necesita


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Todos los circuitos que hemos visto se puede decir que trabajan en binario natural.
A excepción del que te adjunté llamado: *Bin To BCD 3-Digits 4040 4063 4033.DSN* para el cual íbamos a reemplazar los IC’s de la familia CMOS que trae a los de la familia TTL.
Ese circuito es precisamente para convertir números en binario natural a *BCD*( *B*inario Con *C*ódigo *D*ecimal).

Por lo que veo en tus mensajes no distingues entre números en código binario natural y en BCD.
Igual que en numeración decimal el valor de un número depende de la posición que ocupa en el grupo.
Por ejemplo:
4096
El 4 vale miles así que son cuatro mil
El 0 vale cientos así que son cero cientos.
El 9 Vale decenas así que son 9 decenas = noventa.
El 6 son unidades así que son 6 unidades.

En binario también tienen un valor, cada cifra, según la posición que ocupa en el grupo.
Por ejemplo, en binario natural.
1000000000000
el cero de la extrema derecha vale 1. luego hacia la izquierda irán teniendo un valor mayor Así:
4096, 2048, 1024, 512, 256, 128, 64, 32, 16, 8, 4, 2, 1
Como solamente la cifra que tiene un valor de 4096 es 1 entonces 1000000000000(Bin) = 4096(Dec).

Ahora ese mismo número pero en BCD(Binario Con Código Decimal)
Recordemos que los únicos números que existen en decimal son del 0 al 9.
4096, requerimos de 4 grupos de 4 BIT’s para representarlo en BCD, sigue siendo Binario pero con código decimal.
0000 0000 0000 0000 = 0
0100 0000 1001 0110 = 4096.
Por Qué?. . . . Pues porque de izquierda a derecha cada cifra vale:
8, 4, 2, 1
80, 40, 20, 10
800, 400, 200, 100
8000, 4000, 2000, 1000.
Suma el valor de los que son 1 y veras que es el número 4096.
Esa conversión de binario natural a BCD lo hace el circuito que te adjunté.
*Bin To BCD 3-Digits 4040 4063 4033.DSN*
Le metes 1000000000000
Y te da:
0100 0000 1001 0110 = 4096. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 25, 2012)

oye amigo no se si estoy viendo mal o creo que no subiste el archivo te agradecería que isa lo hicieras para poder observarlo

*Edit 1:*

amigo te agradezco tus respuestas adjunto el archivo de la suma y la resta con una preguntas dentro del mismo programa (es mas fácil así tal vez las entiendas) te agradecería en el alma las respuestas

*Edit 2:*

subo este archivo donde tiene integrado un sumador y un restador y ademas multiplicador por si acaso alguien lo necesita ademas luego subire esos dos en en un mismo proyecto.
 entendi el funcionamiento de todos los esquemas y el proyecto gracias.
 mi pregunta es que si hay algun elemento como para decodificar eso y luego pasarlo a bcd y luego al 7-seg o que directamente llegue al 7 seg
 pd: esta en proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola andres1594

A cuál circuito te refieres ??
Tal vez al que te menciono en mi mensaje #2.
Te proporcioné un enlace.

Dice así.

Ese circuito de binario natural a BCD lo puedes encontrar por acá en el mensaje #2 en la primer imagen.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/equivalentes-circuitos-40110-74c925-87774/#post738214
solo que aquel circuito está desarrollado con circuitos de la familia CMOS y tu sumador restador con TTL así que cambias uno o el otro a que sean de la misma familia.

Si no es el que aparece allá dame más señas para subirlo.

*La pregunta en la parte superior de tu esquema llamado: Calculadora (1)expli.DSN*

hola mrcarlos gracias pr responder las pregunta 
te entiendo la teoria pero en la practica casi no¡¡¡ lo siento
segun el circuito le agregre un 7 seg para mostrar el numero 
entonces si sumo 4 + 0 el resultado es 4 pero no logro encontrar
este resultado gracias por la explicacion y por ejemplo cuando sumo un numero como 12
se prende el led del carry podrias explicarme por que
y como interpretar los resultados

Respuesta:
El Display *AZUL* que agregaste no se conecta ahí pues no hay la suficiente corriente como pare encenderlo.
Se conecta directamente a las salidas *S* Del sumador 7486.
Ya lo hice.
El caso del Carry:
Cuando haces una suma cuyo resultado en mayor a 15 (16, 17, 18 Etc hasta el 31) el LED conectado al PIN Carry encenderá.
Y es que el valor del Carry es 16.

*La pregunta en la parte inferior de tu esquema llamado: Calculadora (1)expli.DSN*
por ejemplo para cuatro mas cero se prende el primer led y el tercero como se interpretaria este

Respuesta:
Las salidas del 7484 son S1, S2, S3 y S4.
Tienes un valor:
S1=1
S2=2
S3=4
S4=8
Toma el valor de los LED’s que encienden y suma su valor y obtienes el resultado de la suma o de la resta.

Preguntas:
y para la resta 4-0 si me prende el tercer led que yo lo interpreto como 4
para el preimero es 1 el segundo 2 el tercero 4 y el cuarto 8 y el carry si casi no lo entiendo 

Respuesta:
Pues el Carry es 16.
Pero Tu Dices Que Enciende el tercer LED(Vale 4) ¡!!.
Invariablemente ese circuito:
Suma A+B
Resta A-B.
El Grupo Superior De DipSwitch está conectado a las A’s De 7483.
El Grupo Inferior De DipSwitch está conectado a las B’s Del 7483.
Así que si 4 es por A y 0 es por B el resultado sería:
4-0=5
pero si 4 es por B y 0 es por A el resultado sería:
0-4=C(Hex) = 12(Decimal).
Ahora Tú me podrías decir Por Qué??
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*En tu Edit 2:*
mi pregunta es que si hay algun elemento como para decodificar eso y luego pasarlo a bcd y luego al 7-seg o que directamente llegue al 7 seg
pd: esta en proteus

Respuesta:
Si hay un circuito para decodificar como Tú lo mencionas es el 74184 pero si buscas por aquí verás que nadie logró hacerlo funcionar o al menos no dijo cómo hacerlo.

Pero para eso que estás requiriendo es lo que te sugerí en mi mensaje #2.
Dice así.
Ese circuito de binario natural a BCD lo puedes encontrar por acá en el mensaje #2 en la primer imagen.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/equivalentes-circuitos-40110-74c925-87774/#post738214
solo que aquel circuito está desarrollado con circuitos de la familia CMOS y tu sumador restador con TTL así que cambias uno o el otro a que sean de la misma familia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

